# Is there a way to keep this from happening



## Brain M (Jan 7, 2017)

we have a huge pile of wood for our wood burning furnace and we like to cut up some of the more interesting pieces to see what lies beneath. We find some cool pieces like this but when we let them dry they crack into a couple pieces is there any way to keep this from happening?


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 7, 2017)

Coat the end cuts in anchor seal after it's freshly cut....

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 7, 2017)

Cut the pith out, seal and keep away from high heat, dry slow.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## rocky1 (Jan 7, 2017)

Mike1950 said:


> Cut the pith out, seal and keep sway fto high heat, dry slow.





Me thinks he's been taking keyboarding lessons from that @Tclem feller!

Either that or the cold is getting to him, and he's been sippin on Irish coffees all day!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 7, 2017)

rocky1 said:


> Me thinks he's been taking keyboarding lessons from that @Tclem feller!
> 
> Either that or the cold is getting to him, and he's been sippin on Irish coffees all day!



All of the above....

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 7, 2017)

rocky1 said:


> Me thinks he's been taking keyboarding lessons from that @Tclem feller!
> 
> Either that or the cold is getting to him, and he's been sippin on Irish coffees all day!


My typing on the phone can leave a little to be desired. I edited so he could get the message. BUT GRRRRRR

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Brain M (Jan 7, 2017)

Thanks guys! I'll try this next one. I know your not "supposed" to you end grain cuts like this but they just have so much character to them. they look beautiful as knife handles.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 8, 2017)

Brain M said:


> we have a huge pile of wood for our wood burning furnace and we like to cut up some of the more interesting pieces to see what lies beneath. We find some cool pieces like this but when we let them dry they crack into a couple pieces is there any way to keep this from happening?
> 
> View attachment 120022




If you stabilize/cast, those would be great opportunities right there.....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Brain M (Jan 8, 2017)

I can stabilize and I want to try casting so that's a great idea. Since they have such deep cracks already I'll see if they'll get any bigger. Do you think they will be really brittle once they are done being casted? Would you stabilize first then cast? Or vise versa...

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 8, 2017)

I don't stabilize or cast yet....but, i can point you in a direction. I actually asked that question in my Question of the Week series. Got mixed answers though....

http://woodbarter.com/threads/quest...week-17-with-poll-question.21050/#post-264718

And Curtis, from Turn Tex cactus juice, chimed in. It's a good read.....


----------

